
Huawei calls for common cybersecurity standards amidst concerns - rectang
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-europe/huawei-calls-for-common-cybersecurity-standards-amidst-concerns-idUSKCN1QM179
======
rectang
Even if we should be skeptical of Huawei -- and all other actors -- common
standards and full transparency are the right way to go. Is what Huawei is
proposing enough? Can it be subverted by Huawei or others?

